# Anovulation anyone?



## mamarfd (Dec 20, 2017)

Evening all, 

This is my first post here. I have been ttc baby no 2 for 18 months now (since my lg was 6 months old). It took 16 months to conceive her and it happened naturally when we understood my ovulation was later than normal. 

I presumed for a long time that our difficulties this time round were due to me Breastfeeding and although I didn't want to, I weaned her at 12 months and got my AF back within a few months of weaning. 

A year on from weaning, I am still ttc. I have been seen at a fertility clinic in Bath and was given Clomid for anovulation. There is no obvious reason why I am not ovulation. BMI ok, etc etc. 

50mg did not do the job but 100mg (Days 2-6) seems to have helped me ovulate (but not until about day 20/21) with a 28-32 day cycle. I was also given estradiol when I started taking 100mg to take on days 8-12. 

We are on month 4 of 100mg Clomid and nothing. 

I do seem to have a short luteal phase, but my understanding is that this is not widely recognised or treated in the UK. My luteal phase is 
8 - 11 days and i am not convinced that this is sufficient to support a pregnancy. 

Seeing our Consultant again this month but does anyone have a similar story? 

What I'd really like to know is what happens next? As we already have a  2 year old I doubt we would be entitled to much in terms of further treatment. I don't even know what would be the next stage. The NICE guidelines do not seem to have a set pathway for Anovulation. 

Does anyone else worry about the risks of taking Clomid and Estradiol? I don't want to take them for too long. 

Mama R x


----------

